# Garmin GSD22 Sounder.....



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Wondered if anyone has used the Garmin GSD22 sounder on there boat? Any pros/cons about it.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I just installed the gsd 22 sounder on my boat. i matched up with my 3210 and my boat will be in this coming week. will let you know by then. Capt.Scott


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, I too just got a 3210..... Let me know.


----------

